

Show HN: Minecraftmojo: My weekend JavaScript experiment - morphanite

Hey all,<p>I am looking for some feedback on my latest project:<p>http://minecraftmojo.com/<p>Uses three.js (and jQuery) to offer a fun and easy way to browse minecraft texture packs.<p>Only works in WebGL enabled browsers!<p>Thanks for your time,<p>Morphanite
======
FWeinb
I would disable the text selection like this: body{ -webkit-touch-callout:
none; -webkit-user-select: none; -khtml-user-select: none; -moz-user-select:
none; -ms-user-select: none; user-select: none; }

Great project. Looks Awesome.

~~~
morphanite
Thanks a ton for the tip! I ran into the text selection thing a bunch too and
tried to fix it a couple ways that didn't work (z-index, etc) but your snippet
works perfectly.

Glad you like it.

------
irfn
I get a bunch of Alerts at the end.

~~~
morphanite
Fixed! Thanks for the heads up.

